

Creator of GCW Zero wants to buy Atari - cryowaffle
http://www.fundable.com/reset-atari

======
orionblastar
Uh nice idea, but poorly executed. Even if you do manage to buy out Atari from
the sharks out there that can outbid you, there is a matter of Atari owing a
lot of debt, and contracts with other companies and developers to pay them
royalties over the names and content used in their video games.

What might happen is you buy the right to some classic Atari video game ROMs
that you can bundle with an emulator and then sell for the GCW Zero and other
platforms.

I think more effort should be put into using the money to create 2D video
games from scratch that are like but different enough from Classic Atari games
that copyright would not be violated. Instead of Asteroids, call it something
else like Space Belter (Belter coming from belt as in the asteroid belt, and a
belter mines asteroids) and when you shoot asteroids sometimes minerals and
crystals will come out you can grab for power ups and stuff. This can power a
force shield or enable a hyperspace drive or give you limited guided missiles
to shoot down UFOs and aim towards asteroids. You would have to use different
graphics than Asteroids or Blasteroids or any other clone uses, and different
sounds as well. But you get the idea. Maybe even make an online server where
multiple players can team up to shoot the asteroids and mine things.

